

Mysticism and Machines - Hooke
http://www.historytoday.com/er-truitt/mysticism-and-machines

======
samim
Great article, thanks for the share! I wrote a piece in the same spirit this
week: ZEN-RRNN - On Meditation & Machines: [https://medium.com/@samim/zen-
rrnn-on-meditation-machines-bb...](https://medium.com/@samim/zen-rrnn-on-
meditation-machines-bbeb92aa62d3)

